# New Diet



## srd1 (Feb 24, 2014)

So here is my new diet a friend wrote up for me any opinions?
Meal 1
2 scoops protein powder 
1/2 cup oats 
1 banana 
Meal 2
8 oz chicken beast 
1/2 cup steamed rice 
6 oz steamed veggies 
Meal 3
8 oz chicken beast 
1/2 cup steamed rice 
6 oz steamed veggies 
Meal 4
2 scoops protein powder 
1 tbs peanut butter 
Meal 5 
10 oz beef 
10 oz steamed veggies
Meal 6 
2 scoops protein powder 
Or 
7 egg omelet 2 whole 5 whites with what ever veggies you like

Cycle on this diet will be winnie tren test clen was thinking about doing a high volume short cycle with the aas .... thoughts?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 24, 2014)

I like it for the most part. Are u blending ur protein with banana and oats? If so use a magic bullet or whatever and add unsweetened almond milk. I'm sure someone else will give some input on it who is more experienced dieting like this.


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 24, 2014)

What are you goals with this diet? How do you train? When do you train? 

Do you have an intra-workout nutrition protocol?


----------



## Alinshop (Feb 24, 2014)

srd1 said:


> So here is my new diet a friend wrote up for me any opinions?
> Meal 1
> 2 scoops protein powder
> 1/2 cup oats
> ...



Sounds similar to my diet except I drink a few more shakes throughout the day.
As AtomAnt asked, what are your goals?




Phoe2006 said:


> I like it for the most part. *Are u blending ur protein with banana and oats? If so use a magic bullet or whatever and add unsweetened almond milk.* I'm sure someone else will give some input on it who is more experienced dieting like this.



I blend a similar shake using oats, a frozen banana, almond milk, brotein, yogurt, ice and splenda using my Ninja and it's d*mn good!:headbang:


----------



## srd1 (Feb 25, 2014)

To be honest guys and i know im gonna catch alot of shit for this but in all my years of working out this will be the first time ever ive actually had a diet plan kind of ashamed to say that but its true. 
As far as my goals 6 years ago before i stopped working out I was 6'2" 260 at about 10% bf I was benching 405 squating just under 600 and deadlifting 650 Its the best Ive ever felt about myself in my life and Id like to get back there again let me rephrase that I WILL GET BACK THERE AGAIN.
I dont want to be 5% bf I just wanna be strong as fuck and feel big again.
Realistic I think


----------



## srd1 (Feb 25, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> What are you goals with this diet? How do you train? When do you train?
> 
> Do you have an intra-workout nutrition protocol?



I own my own business wich gives me some freedom on when I work out I had been doing 3 days a week chest arms on 1st day shoulders back on 2nd legs abs on third. But Im going to bump it up to 4 or 5 days a week now...trying to research different programs to find one that fits best with my goals. 
I dont have a intra workout nutrition protocal suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 25, 2014)

srd1 said:


> I own my own business wich gives me some freedom on when I work out I had been doing 3 days a week chest arms on 1st day shoulders back on 2nd legs abs on third. But Im going to bump it up to 4 or 5 days a week now...trying to research different programs to find one that fits best with my goals.
> I dont have a intra workout nutrition protocal suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



Ok... now how about some stats?  What do you weigh now?  Approx. bodyfat?

If you are trying to lose some bodyfat, I would suggest having carbs only pre (small portion) intra and post w/o, with the remainder of meals being a source of protein and a healthy fat, and any veggies if you want. 

What you do intra will depend on what you eat in for your previous meal, when that meal is in relation to training and the type of training you are doing.

If you are trying to drop bodyfat, i would suggest training more frequently as well.


----------



## srd1 (Feb 25, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> Ok... now how about some stats?  What do you weigh now?  Approx. bodyfat?
> 
> If you are trying to lose some bodyfat, I would suggest having carbs only pre (small portion) intra and post w/o, with the remainder of meals being a source of protein and a healthy fat, and any veggies if you want.
> 
> ...



37 years old 6'2" 240lbs havent had it done yet but I would guess 15 to 18%bf dropping fat and adding quality mass is the goal. Gonna be bumping up training to 5 days a week next week


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 25, 2014)

Well my suggestion would be to have a small meal pre w/o hydrolyzed whey or EAAs w/ BCAAs and 25g - 40g carbs from a gut friendly carb source, like cream of rice, karboload or highly branched cyclic dextrins.  Then hit the gym shortly after... during training have EAAs + BCAAs or pepto pro and 30g - 50g carbs from a carb powder like HBCDs or karboload.  Post workout have 50g - 75g carbs from rice or something similar along with protein and then next meal have 25g - 40g carbs with protein and a small fat portion. the other meals should be protein and a healthy fat. 

If you re not dropping bodt fat, reduce the carbs in the last carb meal of the day.  If you need to drop them further, reduce them pre-w/o.


----------



## Slate23 (Feb 25, 2014)

My only suggestions are to drop the peanut butter (try ground up peanuts instead), eat the banana directoy after workout and eat WHOLE eggs (find a farm you trust or go organic). All of the nutrients are in the yolks and recent studies have shown that they actual help cholesterol. It's the perfect protein brother.


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 25, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> My only suggestions are to drop the peanut butter (try ground up peanuts instead), eat the banana directoy after workout and eat WHOLE eggs (find a farm you trust or go organic). All of the nutrients are in the yolks and recent studies have shown that they actual help cholesterol. It's the perfect protein brother.




Natural peanut butter is ground up peanuts... Just peanuts... Some have a little salt added. 

Just because farm fresh whole eggs are better doesn't mean they fit the macro profile....


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 25, 2014)

I love natural peanut butter specifically the pb2 brand just add a little water and the powder turns into peanut butter not to mention less than half the calories of regular pb or regular natural pb


----------



## srd1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Heading to sams club to stock up on everything....bought a new five burner weber last night to cook on seems like everything taste better grilled lol


----------



## Slate23 (Feb 25, 2014)

Natural PB that you buy in a jar doesn't have sugar or added oil? What kind of eggs do you recommend Atom? Do you like the ones with added Omega's?


----------



## Slate23 (Feb 25, 2014)

srd1 said:


> Heading to sams club to stock up on everything....bought a new five burner weber last night to cook on seems like everything taste better grilled lol



I grill all my vegetables now. Asparagus is great and I love grilled zuccini squash. And I cook my yams in a cast iron skillet then throw them in the oven


----------



## srd1 (Feb 26, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> I grill all my vegetables now. Asparagus is great and I love grilled zuccini squash. And I cook my yams in a cast iron skillet then throw them in the oven



Love grilling veggies...sweet potato/ yams ill cook in the oven till the skin gets real crispy peal it all off and mash em up with the mixer.


----------



## tmac1515 (Feb 26, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> Natural PB that you buy in a jar doesn't have sugar or added oil? What kind of eggs do you recommend Atom? Do you like the ones with added Omega's?



I dont think he is questioning the eggs you reccomended, natural farm eggs are great but I think he meant that even with natural eggs the added fat of all of the yolks dont fit in the macros (of fat) he has laid out for srd


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 26, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> Natural PB that you buy in a jar doesn't have sugar or added oil? What kind of eggs do you recommend Atom? Do you like the ones with added Omega's?



NO, look at the ingredients, the kind I buy has one ingredient PEANUTS. No added salt.  The oil in the jar is naturally occurring peanut oil that separates and must be stirred back in. Arrowhead Mills Organic Chunky Peanut Butter -- 16 oz | Drvita.com  A simple google search would have shown you this.... 

Let's look at the nutrition facts of whole eggs and egg whites (although I prefer liquid egg whites so as to not waste the yolk of a whole egg)

1 large whole egg: 4.8g fat, 6.3g protein and 0.36g carbs : 72kcals
1 egg white: 0.06g fat, 3.6g protein and 0.24g carbs : 17kcals
https://www.incredibleegg.org/health-and-nutrition/egg-nutrients/nutrient-chart

Think about it, you have an omelet with two whole eggs and 8 egg whites, that is 41.4g protein, 2.64g carbs and 10.08g fat

Now have an 8 whole egg omelet: 50.4g protein, 2.88g carb and 38.4 g fat

My point what that you choose eggs or egg whites based on your macro goals.  You can't sub an egg for an egg white doe to the differences in fat and protein content.

As far as recommendations, for egg whites, I prefer liquid egg whites in the carton.  6, 16oz cartons for under $10 at costco.  For whole eggs, if I could I would get free range pasture ranges farm fresh eggs but since that is not always possible, I buy omega 3, organic free range eggs. More expensive, but worth it and they have a richer taste.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 26, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> Natural PB that you buy in a jar doesn't have sugar or added oil? What kind of eggs do you recommend Atom? Do you like the ones with added Omega's?



Check this out brother its called pb2 its a powder and u add water to it.


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 26, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Check this out brother its called pb2 its a powder and u add water to it.View attachment 12099View attachment 12098



That stuff is so freaking addicting... If you simply want peanut flavor that is the way to go.  If you are looking for a healthy fat source, organic natural PB is it.


----------



## Slate23 (Feb 26, 2014)

I've never seen those before. All of the organic or natural peanut butters where I shop have sugar in them. I go to a whole food store that has a peanut grinder. And i wasnt really thinking about his macro goals, I misread your post. And I understand that yolks have most of the fat in the yolk. I was just commenting that it also has most of the great nutrients also.


----------



## srd1 (Feb 27, 2014)

View attachment 12181

Grilled cod for the week yum! Buddy said if i get sick of chicken i could sub 10 ounces of fish little variety never hurts.


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 27, 2014)

Yep, lean protein is lean protein... It's if you start getting fatty cuts of meat or fatty fish that you need to adjust the quantity


----------



## srd1 (Feb 27, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> Yep, lean protein is lean protein... It's if you start getting fatty cuts of meat or fatty fish that you need to adjust the quantity



Ya he told me to stay away from salmon and catfish.


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 27, 2014)

srd1 said:


> Ya he told me to stay away from salmon and catfish.




Well for healthy fats, wild Alaskan salmon is one of the best foods you can eat, but you need to account for both protein and fat there. Cedar plank salmon on the grill is phenomenal. A little teriyaki glaze and boom!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 27, 2014)

Smoked Alaskan red salmon or king salmon is amazing as well


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 27, 2014)

http://www.recipechart.com/recipes/main-dish-recipes/easy-glazed-salmon  here's a salmon recipe that sounds pretty delicious


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 27, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Easy Glazed Salmon Recipe - RecipeChart.com here's a salmon recipe that sounds pretty delicious



FAWK YEAH! I would sub out the brown sugar for stevia or splenda though

My new thing I am hooked on is pounding chicken nice and thin and coating each side with basil, oregano, thyme, sea salt, garlic powder and pepper.  The heat olive oil in a pan and cook eat side of the chicken, about 2-4 min. on high heat (if the pan starts to get dry, use low sodium chicken broth in the pan).  Then, as it is cooking, add no sugar added organic basil pasta sauce to top the chicken (I use muir glen: Products).   If dieting, I just leave it as it is like that, if not, I add some parmesan and romano cheese to top the chicken as well.

So easy and so good


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 27, 2014)

http://www.draxe.com/splenda-linked-diabetes-ibs-cancer/  here's something that I read about splenda lately don't know how much truth is behind though.


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 27, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Splenda Causes Diabetes and Cancer here's something that I read about splenda lately don't know how much truth is behind though.



Guess what, I have SEVERE IBS and leaky gut... I need to see a gastrenterologist every few months.  I do eat a lot of splenda.  A couple packs in tea, to make lemonade, to add some flavor to foods, on exekial bread, in oatmeal, on sweet potatoes... 

Thank you for that... Now I know why my gut is fucked


----------

